# Silvers...transition from dark babies to platinum adults



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some photos of Thinker and his siblings, Thinker as a baby growing and colour changing a bit, Thinker's daughter Joy with my Mom and then at about 2 1/2 years old, and a few of the old gent long after his colour was well cleared.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The first four photos are Thinker's daughter Ch. Bibelot Josol Cherod Silverjoy (CGN, CD, RN) and the balance are Thinker. You will have a blast watching your boy change colour and become all he can be!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Joy and my Mom when Joy was about seven months old.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wow did his colour ever change. Its amazing to see the transformation!! It must have been almost like waiting to open a present to see what's inside to watch him slowly change colour and finally see what a beautiful even silver that he turned out to be. Your mother must have been so pleased with the final results.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Oh wow did his colour ever change. Its amazing to see the transformation!! It must have been almost like waiting to open a present to see what's inside to watch him slowly change colour and finally see what a beautiful even silver that he turned out to be. Your mother must have been so pleased with the final results.


Well it is the complete opposite to the reds. With the reds, you clip their face and feet and hoping the colour closer to the skin with be darker. And with the silvers, you clip their little faces and start seeing the colour change, it is so precious. When they are born the only tiny indicator that they will not be black is they have a few light hairs between the pads on their feet. But you really have no idea how good their colour is going to be until they start aging, and more haircuts. Then it is like "WOWIE!!When did thaT HAPPEN???" A fun butg nerve racking process whatever colour you are breeding.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thinker is sweet looking. All silver.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> Thinker is sweet looking. All silver.


Thanks Olie! I think that they are so adorable when they are wee. I get a kick at watching the changes.


----------



## lizzyc1974 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, Thinker is a gorgeous guy! Such a light silver color. I hope Jester ends up with a coat half as beautiful as his. It's hard to believe that the coat changes color so much. I am dying to pick him up and see what he looks like under all that fluff. I'll post a pic once I get him, but remember, he is a rescue and was matted badly so this probably is not him at his full potential!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

lizzyc1974 said:


> Wow, Thinker is a gorgeous guy! Such a light silver color. I hope Jester ends up with a coat half as beautiful as his. It's hard to believe that the coat changes color so much. I am dying to pick him up and see what he looks like under all that fluff. I'll post a pic once I get him, but remember, he is a rescue and was matted badly so this probably is not him at his full potential!


Oh we all know that! Not too worry! I think because his head is so light at this age, his colour will be really beautiful under there.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! the change is amazing! Teddy is Silver beige and when I rescued him I thought I ws getting a dark brown dog - surprise!! but a nice surprise!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the silver beige is very pretty and if you are happy with it, that is fabulous!! Yes watching them go from little black babies to the silver faces and feet to the whole dog being all silver does something to you. It is very endearing.


----------



## lizzyc1974 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is Jester after a marathon visit to the groomer. For anyone who does not know, he was a rescue from our county pound. He was so matted he had to be shaved to the skin on his belly, chest, and inner thighs. They were unable to save his leg hair, it was just too tough on him and he has been through enough already. His color is much lighter already and I think he will be a beautiful guy once it grows in. 

Here are his before and after:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks fabulolus!! Now he is like a little blank slate and you can start looking after his coat and grow his coat so you can have him in whatever clip you want. I would ask next time for her to clean his face better than that because it will grow really quickly and begin to get into his eyes and his mouth will get sloppy. But all in all he looks really good and his colour is nice. He obviously has himself a new friend already. That is lovely to see. I am so glad you got him!


----------



## lizzyc1974 (Mar 31, 2010)

I had them leave his face a little longer. I was not ready to go all in on the shaved face, as I liked him fuzzy. I may consider it at some point, but it will take me a while to get used to his new look as is. 

I also have to take responsibility for his mangled top knot. The day I got him he was running into walls so I just started hacking away above his eyes. Whoops! Obviously not an experienced poodle owner here, but I am learning now.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks so HAPPY!!! And so much better wow. I love it. The face does grow pretty fast.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is commendable that you took this guy on, even though the shelter tried to convince you he was more than a handful, and have gotten him to the groomer and have been working so well with him already!! I have a feeling this is going to be a matchmade in Heaven. You will figure it all out in time. 

I would look at having him groomed every six to eight weeks so he gets his ears and nails tended to, gets a nice bath and it will keep the hair out of his eyes. You will need to give him a very thorough brsuh out once a week at least. People like you give me hope in the human race!! Way to go! Now just go and have a wonderful, long, happy and healthy life together. I hope you will post photos so we can keep abreast of his progress.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

You will be surprised how quickly the face grows in. I am not a huge fan of Captain's shaved face either, but after about 3 days, it's just perfect. Two weeks post groom it's already starting to look too long again. But, like in your other post, I think he's beautiful!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jester looks great! I'll chime in with the others on taking the face closer, that area grows fast. Congratulations on such a handsome boy!


----------



## lizzyc1974 (Mar 31, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think it is commendable that you took this guy on, even though the shelter tried to convince you he was more than a handful, and have gotten him to the groomer and have been working so well with him already!! I have a feeling this is going to be a matchmade in Heaven. You will figure it all out in time.
> 
> I would look at having him groomed every six to eight weeks so he gets his ears and nails tended to, gets a nice bath and it will keep the hair out of his eyes. You will need to give him a very thorough brsuh out once a week at least. People like you give me hope in the human race!! Way to go! Now just go and have a wonderful, long, happy and healthy life together. I hope you will post photos so we can keep abreast of his progress.


Well, thank you! I strongly believe in rescue and I know that you can get a wonderful dog, even from the local pound. He stank, was matted, and was very excitable but I saw the potential in him. He loves kids and all people and animals. I wanted a standard poodle and just waited for one to come my way. Proof that you CAN get a wonderful, pure bred dog/puppy at your local shelter! My other dog is a lab/whippet?/greyhound? mix. He was a foster dog that I just could not part with after 6 months of him not being adopted. I doubt I will ever purchase a puppy again (I have previously had 2 pure bred labs from breeders). 

I have set aside a jar that I plan on putting $10 in a week for his grooming, that way money for this just isn't an object. I may decide to tackle it myself at some point. 

Next on the list is professional obedience training. He gets free classes through the shelter. They even have an agility course right there at the facility! I think he is so smart he has real potential to excel.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Silvers are nice. It is like having too dogs, one black and then a few months later you have a silver. Both dogs are beautiful. How long does it take to turn all silver?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

By 18 to 24 months they are what they will be, and are lightening constantly for that time. Their faces are light-ish with the first clip at about four weeks old, but they clear out from their feet up. It is fun to watch. They look like little scamps when they his the six or seven week mark and they have the dark coat and little light faces. They are probably the most adorable of all the colours as babies.

This puppy is BLESSED!! Love, family, haircuts, and obedience and maybe agility?? He will bless you right back too!

If you ever have concerns or questions, post on here, and someone or a lot of someones will do their best to help find an answer for you.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow. That's a cool series of shots to see.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> Wow. That's a cool series of shots to see.


If I can find some shots of the middle stages, I will post them too when I do. I will also do a thread on the opposite happening with our red puppies. They start off lighter as a general rule, then darken till they are about 15 months old. That too is an interesting transition. We had one in 2008 that I would have sworn was going to be apricot, then when they took down his puppy coat and went into his first big boy clip, the change was unreal. It is nerve racking when you breed them though because you never know for sure how they are going to end up.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

so im just courious, my boy is almost all blk with a white chest and a white beard but in between his pads are really silver, and if you sllok close you can see silver or white hairs comming through all over, so does this mean he might be a silver?his dad was a blk & slv his g-pa was all silver and in the 3rd generation he has 4 more that are silver lol either way i love him but it would be awsome if he did turn all silver or even part. What age do they stop changing color? thanks everybody


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

shalynn said:


> so im just courious, my boy is almost all blk with a white chest and a white beard but in between his pads are really silver, and if you sllok close you can see silver or white hairs comming through all over, so does this mean he might be a silver?his dad was a blk & slv his g-pa was all silver and in the 3rd generation he has 4 more that are silver lol either way i love him but it would be awsome if he did turn all silver or even part. What age do they stop changing color? thanks everybody


They stop changing at between eighteen and twenty four months old. How old is her now?? I would say if his face is not silver he will not be silver. He might end up blue, or a black that is less than inky.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

right now he is 8 months oldand his back feet are almost all silver and his skin is almost a grey color its wierd lol and he's getting alot of stray grey hairs all over him. I cant waite to see what he looks like when he's all mature :clap:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you post some photos of him??? If he is the dog in your avatar, he is not going to be silver, though maybe blue. If we could see some photos close up, it would be mjuch easier to say.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

these are the best pics i have so far but thanks to the flash on my camera you cant see his white (or silver ) hair coming through. lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He may be blue, but with the white mismarks, I would say he is a black with inferior colour. Not to be mean or anything, but the mismarks can be an indicator something is going on there. Blues usually have a cast to their coat, and a shimmer, but to me he just looks black. Whatever or however he turns out to be, just love him and enjoy him and appreciate him for what he is.


----------

